# Fairhaven Nubians 2020 waiting room



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Time to get the count down going! I have five to freshen this year, from the end of February until Mid-March. In order of due date, Fair-Haven Hot Pepper will be a 3yr old 2nd freshener due 2/28, JHFarms Aquaphor (Fiona) due 3/1, 3 year old, Fair-Haven Bella Chic 3/3 3year old, Fair-Haven Chouquette (Bellas's daughter), 3/5 will be 23 months as a FF, and Clarion Roulette, 2 year old due 3/16. Got the straw today, kidding pens ready, getting ready for a Bo-Se shot for all - and then just waiting. Pepper is already huge - she gave me trips as a FF last year so who knows what to expect this year..... the wait is always hard...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what Beautiful Does. They all look very health & I love their dapples! Do you have pics of the buck too? Its just fun to guess what the little ones will look like! 
Yes you are in the FUN time. Good luck..happy easy healthy kidding to you.!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't have great pics of sires - only when they were younger. With no one to hold goats for beautiful pics, I don't take many. Both have wonderful lines behind them for confirmation and mammary. As far as color - I really don't care - and you just don't know what will pop out anyway. Just really hoping (like every year) for more does than bucks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Beautiful girls! Good luck on the kiddings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So..... some breeders recommend vaccinating with Lysign (sp?) - anyone else follow this protocol? I do the CDT and Bo-Se - but really hate to add more vaccines.... note - I don't machine milk and never have had mastitis (YET) - but wondered if anyone else has experience using this and thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not used it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So I have everyone's boosters (except Rou will be in a couple of weeks), with CDT and Bo-Se. I've decided to order and vaccinate with Lysigin this year, based on Goathiker's helpful experience and resources......I do hate poking the girls, but it's better than the alternatives!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm starting my pre kidding stress! Some of my girls have really been chowing on the kelp I offer along with their free minerals - don't know what this means if anything..... they also get replamin - I guess they know more than I do. Pepper has taken to pawing up a bunker in her stall every day....she is HUGE.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty ladies! Good luck with kidding!

We do use Lysigin in our herd. Everyone was vaccinated and boosted pre-breeding.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So more pics....... first Pepper, day 145, next Aquaphor (witch on wheels) day 143, next Bella day 141, and then Rou due March 16th. Have some wide loads going - would love some fun guesses on how many for each!!! Pepper and Rou had triplets last year as FF, Bella and Aquaphor had twins last year.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmmm, I'd guess

Pepper trips :kid2::kid3::kid3:

Aquaphor trips :kid3::kid2::kid2:

Bella twins:kid2::kid3:

Rou twins:kid3::kid3:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks - as far as number, that's my guess too.. I like all the pink does you put in that mix!:ty:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepper's stall is a mess this morning as well as Aquaphor's - they are building mini baby bunkers with foxholes dug in the middle......


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I hope everything goes textbook perfect!
I'm thinking 3 sets of twins and a set of triplets on your girls. with a total of 7 does and 2 bucklings


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm hoping you are right!!! Pepper has slowed down on her hay consumption, but I really think Aquaphor (aka Fiona) may go first. The bunker building continues......


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So how are the bunker builders doing today?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Still digging their way to China! They did get out for exercise before the snow came - of course we are having a cold snap during the due dates - doe code. Pepper looks more posty and she had some light discharge, and her udder could fill more BUT last year everything with her was very quick and she never looked like she dropped at all..... Fiona has dropped more and her udder is more full.... so really - 4 hour checks from now on.... I think Bella has a few more days to go....blessed that appetites are still really good as well as moving around, so I'm dodging ketosis I believe on these 3..... Rou is slow, but doing well - she isn't due until March 16th.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking Good! 
They're really pretty does and I can't wait to see the kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So I'm on a every 3 hour watch or so...... nothing last night. I do think Fiona may kid first....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Fiona and the other girls doing today?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Prelabor contractions, udders filled for Pepper and Fiona - supposed to be the coldest day of the season, so they are having their doe code fun with me. Have my cot in the barn - it's gonna be down to about 15 tonight......... just hoping for easy kiddings and healthy little ones.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no...DOES... they're enough to make you crazy!
I hope you have a very warm sleeping bag! 
Pepper's getting ready too...How exciting! I hope you have a textbook easy kidding and lots of beautiful doelings soon
Good Luck and Stay Warm!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

2 at once, and in the cold? Why do they do this to us!?

Good luck! I hope everything goes quickly and smoothly so you don't have to be out there too long. Happy kidding!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

See birth announcements for Pepper - triplets - 2 does one buck - smallest was 7.5 pounds, the buck at largest was 9.1! Mama slowly recovering..........Fiona is driving me nuts - checking every 2 hours - she really can't fill any more.....she is one day past her due date - still eating like a monster.....


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing yet.... Fiona is still hogging out on food......UGH - Bella is due Thursday - so I really want Fi to go before Bella........ Rou due on the 16th - so 2 more weeks for her...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So we have kids from Fiona ,,,, finally....... triplets - all bucks... see the birth announcement thread... for pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Checking in on Bella...How's she doing?


----------

